
Choosing a secondary school: a teacher's guide for parents - lifeisstillgood
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2014/sep/23/choosing-secondary-school-teachers-guide-for-parents
======
lifeisstillgood
This of course is not intellectually gratifying - apart from one fantastic
quote:

The late Simon Hoggart coined the phrase "the law of the ridiculous reverse",
which states that if the opposite of a statement is plainly absurd, it was not
worth making in the first place. School marketing literature is a veritable
treasure trove of such statements:

"We are committed to high standards" as opposed to "We aim to fail."

That "ridiculous reverse" idea is a brilliant means to remove marketing speak
and ensure copy has some value ...

